
The Fediverse – The Future of the Social Web - torresjrjr
https://Fediverse.network
======
torresjrjr
In light of the recent Twitter hacking, many are reconsidering the potential
and dangerous consequences that a proprietary, centralised, and ultimately
fragile platform can result in. Yet people stay because there is seemingly no
alternative. Twitter would love to keep it that way.

The Fediverse isn't a platform, or service, or company. It's an interconnected
and decentralised network. And it's growing. You've likely heard little or
none about it, precisely because it's not a product, nor is there a reason
(ads & data hoarding) to lure you in. Its freedom, and its your own
prerogative to learn, join, express, and thrive freely.

So take a chance. Be the future. Join the Fediverse!

